# Rockshox mag21 steerer/crown or complete 1"



## gpnt (3 Jun 2011)

incl quadra model or other brand (perhaps yours are all seized interested in spares so try me) 1" threaded/ahead type fork with a long steerer 200mm or longer


----------



## Red Light (3 Jun 2011)

I've got a pair of good condition Quadras in the bin of parts waiting to become collectibles along with the spring conversion kit


----------

